# Big coloured shrimp



## idris (17 Aug 2012)

The bigger shrimp I've seen, Amano and Bamboo, aren't particularly decorative in terms of colour. 
Are there any brighter colour morphs of larger shrimp, or are the colours restricted to the smaller species?


----------



## johnski (17 Aug 2012)

I've got Sakura shrimp that have deep red colour and are relatively large in size





Not mine, just to give you an idea.


----------



## idris (18 Aug 2012)

From what I've read, Sakura's just seem to be Cherry shrimp.
Even the adult  Cherrys I've seen are far smaller than my Amanos - at lease 50% smaller, if not more. 

What size are your Sakuras?


----------



## johnski (18 Aug 2012)

idris said:
			
		

> From what I've read, Sakura's just seem to be Cherry shrimp.
> Even the adult  Cherrys I've seen are far smaller than my Amanos - at lease 50% smaller, if not more.
> 
> What size are your Sakuras?



I think they're very closely related to cherries, but the colour & size difference is really noticeable. The females roughly about the same size as an Amano I reckon.


----------



## Aquadream (18 Aug 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> idris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are cherries. Just selectively bred for stronger colour.


----------



## geoffbark (18 Aug 2012)

My Choco's are about twice the size of normal cherrys

see here

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=22790&start=10

i would imagine that Sakura's are the red version of the choco's i have.

No where near the size of a bamboo shrimp but close to a Amano


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Aug 2012)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> They are cherries. Just selectively bred for stronger colour.



as aqua said sakura is just a grade name for high colouration cherries, the same as fire reds etc...


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Aug 2012)

Female cherries/sakuras can get up to the size of small male amanos but takes them quite a while to get that big. Caridina baubalti (sp.) tend to look pretty big, come in green and blue varieties, colour can be a bit weak though. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------

